# Dealer Recommended Wrong Oil



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> So I went in for my 7500 mile oil change and the dealer recommended Mobil Delvac 1 ESP as the synthetic oil for my car.
> 
> They were very understanding and used my Mobil 1 ESP 5w30. Seems the education still isn't getting through.
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice oil other then the ash is at 1%... 0.8% or less is the sweet spot. Too bad, I expect ignorance from someone off the street but from the service department of the company selling the product...unacceptable under any circumstance. If you're not 100% confident, ask someone else who is or take the time to make a call/look something up....Like we've all done


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

This is why I want to just do the oil changes myself but my dealer has a deal if I go to them for maintenance then I get free tires for life. When it does come time for my service I am going to print everything out that they car should have done to it and hand it to the service manager.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Is Mobil 1 Dexos 2 approved? I know it's Dexos 1.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

obermd said:


> Is Mobil 1 Dexos 2 approved? I know it's Dexos 1.


Some types are. The OP got the correct type of Mobil 1.The information below came from GM dexos information center

*Brand Name** Supplier** Fluid Type** Viscosity** Region* ACDelco dexos2™ SAE 5W-30 General Motors dexos2 5W-30 Global Aral HighTronic G 5W-30 Aral AG dexos2 5W-30 Global Ardeca Syn-Tec DX 5w30 Vroman NV dexos2 5W-30 Europe Astris DPF Plus C3 SAE 5W-30 Astris SA dexos2 5W-30 Europe Bardahl XTC Syntronic GM 5w30 Bardahl dexos2 5W-30 Europe BP Visco 7000 C 5W-40 BP Plc. dexos2 5W-40 Global BP Visco 5000 M 5W-30 BP Plc. dexos2 5W-30 Global Castrol Edge 5W-40 Castrol Ltd. dexos2 5W-40 Global Castrol Edge Professional OE 5W-30 Castrol Ltd. dexos2 5W-30 Global Castrol Edge Professional OE-X DX 5W-30 Castrol Ltd. dexos2 5W-30 Global Castrol Edge Turbo Diesel 5W-40 Castrol Ltd. dexos2 5W-40 Global Castrol Magnatec 5W-30 C3 Castrol Ltd. dexos2 5W-30 Global Castrol Magnatec 5W-40 C3 Castrol Ltd. dexos2 5W-40 Global Castrol Magnatec Diesel DX 5W-40 Castrol Ltd. dexos2 5W-40 Global Castrol Magnatec Professional MP 5W-30 Castrol Ltd. dexos2 5W-30 Global Castrol Magnatec Professional MP DX 5W-30 Castrol Ltd. dexos2 5W-30 Asia Pacific Castrol Magnatec Professional OE 5W-40 Castrol Ltd. dexos2 5W-40 Global Champion Syntolube GSB Wolf dexos2 5W-30 Europe Delek Motorsynth FE 5w30 Delek Lubricants dexos2 5W-30 SA, ME, Africa Denicol Long Drive MST 5W-30 Denicol Motor Oil NV dexos2 5W-30 Europe De Oliebron BV Tor Specialsynth NF De Oliebron BV dexos2 5W-30 Europe Elaion F50 d2 YPF SA dexos2 5W-30 SA ,ME, Africa ELF Excellium C3 5W-40 TOTAL Lubrifiants dexos2 5W-40 Global Elf Solaris LSX 5W-40 TOTAL Lubrifiants dexos2 5W-40 Global Elf Solaris MSX 5W-30 TOTAL Lubrifiants dexos2 5W-30 Global Enviro Plus SAE 5W-40 Penrite Oil Company Pty Ltd. dexos2 5W-40 Asia Pacific FeuVert dexos2™ 5W-30 FeuVert dexos2 5W-30 Europe G-Energy Service Line GMO 5W-30 Gazpromneft-lubricants, Ltd dexos2 5W-30 Europe Havoline Ultra S 5W-30 Chevron Products dexos2 5W-30 Global Havoline Ultra S 5W-40 Chevron Products dexos2 5W-40 Global TITAN GT1 Pro Flex Fuchs dexos2 5W-30 Global TITAN GT1 Pro Gas Fuchs dexos2 5W-30 Global TITAN Supersyn D2 SAE 5W-30 Fuchs dexos2 5W-30 Global GALP ACTIVE 3000 G 5W30 Petroleos de Portugal, Petrogal S.A. dexos2 5W-30 Global GALP FORMULA G DX2 5W30 Petroleos de Portugal, Petrogal S.A. dexos2 5W-30 Global GM Genuine Motor Oil dexos2 General Motors Europe dexos2 5W-30 Europe Gulf Progress Efficiency 5W-40 TOTAL Lubrifiants dexos2 5W-40 Portugal & 
Spain Only Gulf Progress Extended 5W-30 TOTAL Lubrifiants dexos2 5W-30 Portugal & 
Spain Only IGOL Profive Emeraude IGOL dexos2 5W-30 Europe KunLun Tianrun 9000 C3 5W-30 PetroChina dexos2 5W-30 Asia Pacific Liqui Moly Pro-Engine M 500 Liqui-Moly dexos2 5W-30 Europe Liqui Moly Top Tec 4600 Liqui-Moly dexos2 5W-30 Europe Lukoil Genesis Premium 5W-30 LukOil dexos2 5W-30 Global Lukoil Genesis Premium 5W-40 LukOil dexos2 5W-40 Global Megol Motorenoel Efficiency Meguin dexos2 5W-30 Europe Midland Axxept OEL-Brack AG dexos2 5W-30 Europe Mobil 1 ESP 0W-40 ExxonMobil dexos2 0W-40 Global Mobil Super 3000 Formula G 5W-30 ExxonMobil dexos2 5W-30 Global Mobil Super 3000 Formula G 5W-40 ExxonMobil dexos2 5W-40 Global Mobil Super 3000 XE 5W-30 ExxonMobil dexos2 5W-30 Global MOL Dynamic Gold MOL-Lub GmbH dexos2 5W-30 Europe Motorex Select D-XL Bucher AG Langenthal dexos2 5W-30 Europe Motorex Select LA-X Bucher AG Langenthal dexos2 5W-30 Europe MotorOil Premium Synthetic GM dexos2 MPM International Oil Co. BV dexos2 5W-30 Europe Motul 8100 X-clean Motul dexos2 5W-40 Global Motul Expert G 5W-30 Motul dexos2 5W-30 Global Motul Specific dexos2 Motul dexos2 5W-30 Global Multilife C-Three Morris Lubricants dexos2 5W-30 Europe Nulon Full Synthetic 5W-30 Diesel Formula Long Life 
Engine Oil Nulon Products Australia Pty Ltd. dexos2 5W-30 Asia Pacific OMV BIXXOL special C3 OMV Refining & Marketing GmbH dexos2 5W-30 Europe PO MAXIMA GA Petrol Ofisi (POAS) dexos2 5W-30 Global Q8 Formula Special G Long Life SAE 5W-30 Kuwait Petroleum dexos2 5W-30 Europe Quartz DEO 5W-30 TOTAL Lubrifiants dexos2 5W-30 Global RAVENOL HLS SAE 5W-30 Ravensberger Schmierstoff dexos2 5W-30 Europe RAVENOL LSG SAE 5W-30 Ravensberger Schmierstoff dexos2 5W-30 Europe ROWE HIGHTEC SYNT RS DLS SAE 5W-30 ROWE MINERALÖLWERK dexos2 5W-30 Europe, Asia Pacific, SA/ME/Africa ROWE HIGHTEC MULTIFORMULA SAE 5W-40 ROWE MINERALÖLWERK dexos2 5W-40 Europe, Asia Pacific, SA/ME/Africa Shell Helix Ultra AG 5W-30 Shell Oil Products Co. dexos2 5W-30 Global Sinopec Polar Star S1 Sinopec dexos2 5W-30 Asia Pacific Sinopec Polar Star S2 Sinopec dexos2 5W-40 Asia Pacific Statoil LazerWay G Svenska StatOil AB dexos2 5W-30 Europe Tecar International Trade GmbH TECAR Special DX2 dexos2 5W-30 Europe TOTAL Quartz Ineo MC3 5W-30 TOTAL Lubrifiants dexos2 5W-30 Global Total Quartz Ineo MC3 5W-40 TOTAL Lubrifiants dexos2 5W-40 Global UNIL OPAL Opaljet Longlife 3 UNIL OPAL dexos2 5W-30 Europe UNIL Opaljet Longlife 3 UNIL dexos2 5W-30 Europe Wolf Masterlube Synflow GSB Wolf dexos2 5W-30 Europe YACCO LUBE O YACCO dexos2 5W-30 Europe YACCO VX 1703 YACCO dexos2 5W-30 Europe


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

No, Mobil 1 is not Dexos 2. There are no readily available Dexos 2 Mobil 1 products available in the US. 

Also the dealer didn't know to drain the fuel filter of water or to fill the DEF tank. 

This is so painful and a huge waste of my time. All the dealer had to do was look at the required services for the service before I got here. 

If you don't know diesels, do not buy a Cruze Diesel. I feel bad for all the people who will have issues because the dealers are not trained and GM is doing a poor job as well. 

People will probably end up with water in the fuel filter issues and run out of DEF in the middle of a service interval and have no idea why. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> I was also told by one employee that I would void my warranty if I used a non-Dexos 2 oil. Not really confidence inspiring but they were willing to listen to my concerns.


Any time anyone tells you that doing something will "void" your warranty give em the bird. The magnuson moss act of 1975 dictates that no manufacturer can void a warranty for altering a car, and only if there is undeniable proof that a modification caused a malfunction can it be denied as a warranty claim. If your window switch goes out and is covered under warranty and they tell you they wont fix it because you use the wrong oil, get a lawyer you have free money waiting for you in the form of a lawsuit.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tracepk said:


> Any time anyone tells you that doing something will "void" your warranty give em the bird. The magnuson moss act of 1975 dictates that no manufacturer can void a warranty for altering a car, and only if there is undeniable proof that a modification caused a malfunction can it be denied as a warranty claim. If your window switch goes out and is covered under warranty and they tell you they wont fix it because you use the wrong oil, get a lawyer you have free money waiting for you in the form of a lawsuit.


AGREED! They would have to prove that the oil caused any failure (which it won't) to deny a warranty claim. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah...I'm worried about my first service on the Cruze diesel. I'm really hoping I can find a savvy dealership to do the work. Printing out what the specs are is a good idea. Where can you find that kind of information? It would be great if it were printed in the user manual.


----------



## crazymind (Jun 24, 2013)

Y'all can come to were I work. But when a diesel comes in I don't know what goes on up front but I make sure the right oil comes in for it even if they have to come back later in the day. I guess one of the perks of being on here I know a little bit about the cruze's 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> Also the dealer didn't know to drain the fuel filter of water or to fill the DEF tank.
> 
> This is so painful and a huge waste of my time. All the dealer had to do was look at the required services for the service before I got here.
> 
> ...





steveg241 said:


> How are we supposed to take GM seriously if they cannot even coordinate something this simple? Honestly love the car but there has been so much BS and confusion associated with it and it's really leaving a bad taste in my mouth for GM. All this has already changed my better halfs mind from even considering a GM vehicle to ensuring the next car will be a Volkswagen or Audi.



Seriously veg with all of the unbearable troubles you've expressed with your Cruze diesel ownership experience I'm astounded that you simply haven't dumped it for something, anything, better.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Seriously veg with all of the unbearable troubles you've expressed with your Cruze diesel ownership experience I'm astounded that you simply haven't dumped it for something, anything, better.


It's not problems with owning the Cruze diesel. It's problems getting it serviced at dealerships. I had to remind them to use dexos 2 oil when I got my first oil change. The dealer only had 24 quarts of it and had to wait an hour to get the oil filter from another dealer. 

Now, your service manager is right that you could void your warranty using oil that's not dexos 2 approved, no matter the specs (although if the specs are better then if it went to court I'd have to think you might win). The manual specifically states to use only dexos 2 approved. 

I don't trust getting service done at dealerships, so I always remind them to use the correct product or bring my own

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

going in tomorrow for my second oil change. I made a pretty big production on my first oil change. I placarded the vehicle in multiple places "dexos 2 only". This time when I called to schedule my visit the dealer called and told me they have dexos 2 in stock. I will still insist on being provided with an empty bottle of oil as proof. Wrong oil will prematurely clog up your DPF.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

It really is just dealing with the dealer. The car has been great so far. I just would like a dealership that sold the car to know something about it. 

I know the manual says Dexos 2 but they can't require you to use something that is licensed. The oil I'm using meets ACEA C3 specs which is what the manual says to use if you can't use Dexos 2. 

I probably won't buy another unless GM can turn around the knowledge and education aspects. However I'm keeping this unless there are mechanical issues. I can work around the mis-information and knowledge gap. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah. I don't think I should have to tell the dealer what oil to use. They should know to begin with. With this new dexos 2 and Cruze diesel there should have been education for the service side before cars even hit the lot. 
I don't think wrong oil will clog up the dpf prematurely. It's going to clog your engine with soot. It is my understanding that the dexos 2 oil is to prevent soot from sticking to engine parts. Thanks to the government we have to have an EGR system recirculating soot back into the engine. Such a brilliant idea

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I think we are both right. Soot is bad for the engine. Ash is bad for the DPF. Dexos to is good for both issues. DPF, SCR, EGR, DEF,ETC. I wish we could get rid of all these acronyms. Ash Accumulation in Diesel Particulate Filters


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's an option available in the US
Your Parts Search Returned 1 Part(s)


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes. Just left my car at the dealer for a oil change and some warranty work. Scared to death the wrong oil will be used. The parts guy insured me when they come for the filter he will give them the right oil. I can only hope.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Here's an option available in the US
> Your Parts Search Returned 1 Part(s)


Yep, that's the oil I did a group buy on.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...-diesel-owners-ontario-quebec-upstate-ny.html


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

if the dealer is doing the work, then dont freak...if you can prove they did the job, then they are liable shall it happen to be wrong


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Gator, 

If you would like assistance or for us to call your dealership for verification, please let us know. You can always reach out to us via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Yep, that's the oil I did a group buy on.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...-diesel-owners-ontario-quebec-upstate-ny.html


Oh yeah, I remember that thread now.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Evofire said:


> if the dealer is doing the work, then dont freak...if you can prove they did the job, then they are liable shall it happen to be wrong


I don't expect anyone to do their job right anymore. Also, if they use the wrong oil it's something that would cause problems most likely after the warranty is expired unless they literally get it wrong every single time.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

For now I'm going to continue with the Mobil 1 ESP 5w30, but will switch to a Dexos 2 product should one become available easily. I'm almost considering just going with the AC Delco Dexos 2 synthetic blend just so I don't have to worry about this stuff. Honestly, I've never had to put so much time and effort into car maintenance that I wasn't performing.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> For now I'm going to continue with the Mobil 1 ESP 5w30, but will switch to a Dexos 2 product should one become available easily. I'm almost considering just going with the AC Delco Dexos 2 synthetic blend just so I don't have to worry about this stuff. Honestly, I've never had to put so much time and effort into car maintenance that I wasn't performing.


I would just go with the ac delco that the dealer has. Why risk voiding the warranty by using an oil not approved for the car?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Manny (GotDiesel?) raised a lot of our collective anxieties regarding the semi-synthetic nature of the AC Delco product. This all played out over the summer so some of you might have missed out on the hysteria. And because he had a habit of posting things, then severely editing or deleting his posts a few days later, you may not be able to find any relevant content in the archives. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Gator,
> 
> If you would like assistance or for us to call your dealership for verification, please let us know. You can always reach out to us via private message.
> 
> ...


Thanks Erica.
I called earlier today and they assured me that Dexos2 was used. But I don't like what you have to go through with all the double checks to make sure its used. They will have the car the rest of the week for another issue. So I will not see the documentation till then. Any other car it would not be a big deal. But this car takes its own type of oil that no other GM car uses. It would be to easy to put the wrong oil in. The check in tecs look at you like there right and your wrong. That's why this will be my last time at the dealer. I'll sacrifice the two last changes and take it else where.
If GM puts out a new car they should bring the dealers up to speed. Ive owned it 5 months and this is the second oil change. The first one was a complete run around. I could keep going but at this time its turning into a rant. BUT I WILL SAY the car is what chevy said it would be and more.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Gator said:


> Thanks Erica.
> I called earlier today and they assured me that Dexos2 was used. But I don't like what you have to go through with all the double checks to make sure its used. They will have the car the rest of the week for another issue. So I will not see the documentation till then. Any other car it would not be a big deal. But this car takes its own type of oil that no other GM car uses. It would be to easy to put the wrong oil in. The check in tecs look at you like there right and your wrong. That's why this will be my last time at the dealer. I'll sacrifice the two last changes and take it else where.
> If GM puts out a new car they should bring the dealers up to speed. Ive owned it 5 months and this is the second oil change. The first one was a complete run around. I could keep going but at this time its turning into a rant. BUT I WILL SAY the car is what chevy said it would be and more.


x2

When I called my dealer and asked what type of oil they would use they just told me dexos. The service advisors need to be brought up to speed on the Cruze diesel as well. They had no idea of the dexos 2. Until dexos 2 approved oil shows up on the shelves of Walmart it's going to be a runaround. I am worried of the wrong oil being put in the car because it has happened before where I brought in my own oil to a Chrysler dealer. I put it on the passenger seat and the advisor added the note that I had brought my own synthetic oil. The tech put in the dealer's conventional. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, the Total Oil looks good to me so I will probably go with that. 

I know I may complain a lot and that's what happens on these forums. I do like the car. It's just taking too much time to get things done. I spent 5 hours at the dealer this weekend and if I had not done my research I would have the wrong oil, not gotten the DEF filled and not had the water drained from the fuel filter. That is maintenance 101 and the dealer shouldn't need me to tell them that. I really do hope the dealers catch on and get past this. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't think I've ever had the water drained from my fuel filter (29K miles now)


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

That is certainly a good thing diesel. Generally it shouldn't fill, but it is part of the maintenance to drain the filer at each oil change. You probably needn't worry since your filter will be drained of all fuel and water at the next service when the fuel filter is replaced.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> That is certainly a good thing diesel. Generally it shouldn't fill, but it is part of the maintenance to drain the filer at each oil change. You probably needn't worry since your filter will be drained of all fuel and water at the next service when the fuel filter is replaced.


I will probably do that job myself. If I do, I will post pics for everybody of the process.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Gator said:


> Thanks Erica.
> I called earlier today and they assured me that Dexos2 was used. But I don't like what you have to go through with all the double checks to make sure its used. They will have the car the rest of the week for another issue. So I will not see the documentation till then. Any other car it would not be a big deal. But this car takes its own type of oil that no other GM car uses. It would be to easy to put the wrong oil in. The check in tecs look at you like there right and your wrong. That's why this will be my last time at the dealer. I'll sacrifice the two last changes and take it else where.
> If GM puts out a new car they should bring the dealers up to speed. Ive owned it 5 months and this is the second oil change. The first one was a complete run around. I could keep going but at this time its turning into a rant. BUT I WILL SAY the car is what chevy said it would be and more.


Gator,

I understand your concern. General Motors does train and provide all the necessary information to the dealerships. Please let me know if you would like for me to locate another dealership in your area. Again, I can speak with your current dealership so you ease your hesitation. We are always here to assist. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care 



titanman2789 said:


> x2
> 
> When I called my dealer and asked what type of oil they would use they just told me dexos. The service advisors need to be brought up to speed on the Cruze diesel as well. They had no idea of the dexos 2. Until dexos 2 approved oil shows up on the shelves of Walmart it's going to be a runaround. I am worried of the wrong oil being put in the car because it has happened before where I brought in my own oil to a Chrysler dealer. I put it on the passenger seat and the advisor added the note that I had brought my own synthetic oil. The tech put in the dealer's conventional.
> 
> ...


titanman, 

We can certainly reach out to your dealership as well. Please private message me your name, VIN, zip code, and dealership. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

My oil change went smooth last Monday. Dealer put an empty bottle in the trunk to give me some assurance that they used the right oil. They seemed happy to do it. They topped up the DEF fluid for free without question also. I grumble and look at the time while I am waiting but when I see the bill and realize I saved 100 bucks I feel better. It all depends on dealer confidence weather its worth 100 bucks or not. Risk vs. reward.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> My oil change went smooth last Monday. Dealer put an empty bottle in the trunk to give me some assurance that they used the right oil. They seemed happy to do it. They topped up the DEF fluid for free without question also. I grumble and look at the time while I am waiting but when I see the bill and realize I saved 100 bucks I feel better. It all depends on dealer confidence weather its worth 100 bucks or not. Risk vs. reward.


Sounds like you got a nice dealer, they are far from equal. I'd guess my dealer would get it right, quite a few diesel pickups around here so I'd like to believe there's some knowledge of things to be careful about. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ctaylorZL1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Had my first oil change tuesday at Bill Estes Chevrolet. (one of the best dealerships in the country) and it of course went without drama. for everyone using dexos2, here are the p/n's for the oil change for anyone who cares

5557703 - filter
88865157 - dexos2 oil
19286292 - DEF fluid


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ctaylorZL1 said:


> Had my first oil change tuesday at Bill Estes Chevrolet. (one of the best dealerships in the country) and it of course went without drama. for everyone using dexos2, here are the p/n's for the oil change for anyone who cares
> 
> 5557703 - filter
> 88865157 - dexos2 oil
> 19286292 - DEF fluid


You missed a digit on the filter - 55577033


----------

